# Java Programme auf Palm übertragen.



## Guest (15. Aug 2004)

Hi,

habe mir den Tungsten T3 gekauft, kann aber nicht 
rausfinden, wie ich Java-Programme drauf installiere.
JVM von IBM ist schon drauf, dieses Midlet HQ und ein 
Beispielprogramm ebenfalls.
Bei Midlet HQ kann ich Programme nur über's Netzwerk 
installieren.

Wie kann ich es einrichten, dass ich die JAR's bzw. 
JAD-Dateien draufspiele kann?


----------



## Grizzly (15. Aug 2004)

Du musst die Datei in ein Palm-Format umwandeln. Beim J2ME MIDP for Palm von Sun sollte ein Converter beiligen, der dies kann.


----------



## Guest (15. Aug 2004)

Ich habe vorher nur das Wireless Toolkit runtergeladen
und dachte es wäre schon alles dabei 
Mit dem Converter funzt alles einwandfrei.

Danke.  Ist einfach wie fic...


----------



## Guest (16. Aug 2004)

Übrigens, nach einer Anmeldung auf der folgenden Seite
http://pluggedin.palmone.com/
bekommt man unter
http://pluggedin.palmone.com/regac/pluggedin/Java.jsp
das "Websphere Micro Environment".
Da sind u.a. auch Tools dabei, mit denen man JAD- 
bzw. JAR-Dateien in PRC konvertieren kann.

Die VM von IBM ist optimiert für PalmOS 5 und funzt,
zumindest auf meinem Tungsten T3, einwandfrei.


----------



## jack@jtp-cooperation (24. Jul 2008)

hallo, ich suche mich gerade dumm und dusselig und finde das angesprochene software paket mit dem converter nicht  irgendwer ne idee wo uch es noch bekommen könnte?


----------

